# Earth First! Summer Gathering Dates and Location Announced



## Tobiko (Jul 13, 2022)

Earth First! Summer Gathering Dates and Location Announced – Earth First! Journal







earthfirstjournal.news


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 13, 2022)

That's cool to hear of, it's been a few years since I've been to one of those, but I wish it listed a Twitter or something we can follow for location updates, since 'California coast' is obviously pretty broad.


----------



## Tobiko (Jul 14, 2022)

Matt Derrick said:


> That's cool to hear of, it's been a few years since I've been to one of those, but I wish it listed a Twitter or something we can follow for location updates, since 'California coast' is obviously pretty broad.


I’m assuming that they want people to email them for more info. This is an assumption, I have not attempted to do so yet myself, ha


----------

